# Question about a skeeter pee Margarita



## olusteebus (Apr 11, 2012)

My favorite Margarita is about 2 parts lime juice, one part Lemon juice and at least one part orange juice, besides the tequila and countreau. 

Could i make a skeeter pee out of 1 or 2 parts lime juice, 1 or 2 parts lemon juice and 1 or 2 parts orange juice. Would it ferment and make a sp.

I would then add Tequila and Contreau.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Arne (Apr 12, 2012)

I bet it will work just fine for you. I think I would make sure the temps stay warm, which in Fla. you shouldn't have any problem, keep whipping the oxygen in it, and step add the ingredients. Start out adding a little of your lemon, lime and orange and add the rest as the ferment progresses. Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Arne, sounds like a plan that I will definitely follow.


----------

